# omega stone, lost saved games



## kelly koleff (Apr 14, 2009)

hi all,
well i started playing the omega stone and made it past the caves and skulls and bells and went on to easter island, when i tried to save the game at this point, i lost the game. it went back to my desktop and everytime i tried to save after that the same thing happened...well until it just lost ALL of my saved games and went back to the start of the game. i did nothing to cause this, and try as i might i cannot get the saved games back.
the game was gatting good and i want to continue. any help?
kelly


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello Kelly and welcome to TSF.

Run the game as administrator, and in compatibility mode for XP SP1. Also make sure your anti-virus and firewall are not blocking the game.


----------



## kelly koleff (Apr 14, 2009)

sniper wolf,
thanks for the tip. i've already done that and when i install any game i always turn off my auto-protect.
i just decided to start over and see what happens when i return to the point where i previously lost the saved games.
i'm almost at that point in the game, so will let you know what happens...
thanks again,
kelly


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Also, if the problem persists, try reinstalling the game


----------



## Squeak UK (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for the help...
Here are my findings... in detail...

TO MAKE GAME WORK. (this is what I did, I have Win7 64bit Acer laptop)

Use GAME MODE on anti virus software.
In Compatibility mode select 'Win 2000'
and
On OMEGA STONE game start (little oblong in middle of screen that has a button at left 'PLAY') next to it - press 'CONFIGURE' and change setting to SOFTWARE mode.

Paper 'Users Guide' says when playing and you need to get to the 'users interface' (to save game, quit or adjust setting etc) it says press 'space bar' which is wrong! - press 'Esc' (use 'SAVE AS' and give each a different name, it will show last name you 'saved as' - you can either modify it using back space or overwrite it).
also sometimes in the game - say when looking at a map etc you can't get back into the free roam mode, press the right mouse button.
I got stuck at the beginning- Man says "~where you want to go?~" press the right mouse key and select a location with one of the 'travel passes' and put it on him and click...

Have fun ... an interesting game.
Squeak UK. :magic:


----------

